# TAG Heuer 4000 Series



## Watchuseek Feeds (May 24, 2009)

The TAG Heuer 4000 series launched in 1990 as TAG Heuer's mid-range sports watch. Despite being part of the range until 1998/9, the 4000 is one of the lesser-known models of the 1990s and perhaps suffers from not really having its own distinct identity. Trivia buffs know the 4000 as being one of the only Heuer or TAG Heuer watch ranges to never offer a Chronograph model (the 1000 Series being the other). Despite this, the 4000 is one of my favourite TAG Heuer models, mainly because it was my first ...

Read more at www.calibre11.com


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy to chime in here.

The 1500 also didn't have a Chrono Model.

A 4000 was also my first TAG WF1120.

Nice article. Would be great to see a pic of the all gold plated version in there. (994.70x)

Cheers,

David


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, you're right David. I've tended to think of the 1500 as being a continuation of the 1000 series (bit like 2000 and Aquaracer, except they overlapped each other)- I'll edit to make clearer.

I see a Gold Plated 4000 on eBay at the moment- looks quite good I have to say.

In your experience is there any variation between say a stainless steel, white full size 4000 from 1990 and 1998?

Dc


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

I remember purchasing my first Tag Heuer watch at the Forum Shops at Ceasar's in Las Vegas back in 1992. Think the store was called Roman Times. Wonder if it's still there. I had walked in to admire the Rolex line. Not that I could afford one. (still can't). I really wasn't a watch guy back then but my boss wore a Rolex Submariner and I wanted one bad. Saw the Tag Heuer watches for the first time. I remember narrowing my choice between a black dial 2000 series or the 4000. I liked the colored 4000 Tag Heuer logo on the bezel and how the Heuer part rotated around. I ended up buying the 2000.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

dmr33 said:


> Happy to chime in here.
> 
> The 1500 also didn't have a Chrono Model.
> 
> David


How about the alter ego?


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, but I don't count ladies watches!

There are others: Heuer Airline and Super Professional came to mind, but I saw these as niche models rather than a series like the 4000...but I've changed the text to give myself more wriggle room!

I think the lack of a Chronograph option was one of the reasons the 4000 is a little forgotten today- Most people think of TAG Heuer as a Chronograph brand, even though there is often the option of a standard watch.

Dc


----------



## dmr33 (Sep 12, 2006)

calibre 11 said:


> In your experience is there any variation between say a stainless steel, white full size 4000 from 1990 and 1998?
> 
> Dc


David,

What I've noticed in the 4000 series is about 1992 when they changed the model number format from 000.000 to AA0000 the dial changed a bit. The hour markers became rimmed in either nickel or goldtone.

ALSO: to my eye the pre 1992 dials on the full size seem VERY bigger. To me, its more noticeable when you have the watch in hand. I'll have to measure next time I have them in house.

Other than that, the design seems consistent through the life of the series.









If you're looking for 4000 gold pics, I have plenty on hand for those I've sold. Let me know and I'll email the best.

Cheers,

David


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm somewhat confused about the TAG designs of 90's... IMO newer TAG watches are above and beyond in terms of design and quality compare to the models from the 90's.


----------



## Willypop (Nov 11, 2010)

Heres a picture of the TAG heuer serie 4000 I bought for my father. He never really had an expensive watch and since he loves TT and more classic style I was happy to find this rare model, especially in such a good shape. Hope you enjoy the picture. (I almost want to keep it but Im gonna give to him on father s day.... maybe ! ;-) )


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

My series 4000 .... "Nice watch the 4000"


----------



## Willypop (Nov 11, 2010)

Does someone know where I can find affordable Two Tone serie 4000 bracelet links?

My friend who works in the watch industry once told me that the metal bracelet of a watch worth the than the watch itself, he was totally right about that since each bracelet is as unique as the timepiece itself. Sadly, the serie 4000 owner from who I buyed it wasnt informed of that and lost the extra links.... DAMN,

anyway, Im waiting for advices.


----------



## KBH (May 22, 2013)

Advice please, 

I have a 4000series two tone. I have been wearing it for approx 15 years. I have taken pretty good care of it but the battery has finally died! Yes, all that time and I never changed changed the battery. I sent it back to Tag directly for a full service and repair -

The gaskets,
SILVERED DIAL/YELLOW/BLACKCROWN V89 K231 5079 5,35 MM
CROWN TUBE V89 K231
Clasp too
Maintenance II - complete service on quartz watch consists
of the following steps: ultrasonic cleaning of case and
bracelet, replacement of case spring bars, battery, back
gaskets, crystal gaskets, & crown gaskets if applicable,
replacement or repair of movement, time keeping test, water
resistance test, one (1) year service warranty on all
chargeable work performed.

all for 640$

What do you guys think of this price?


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

KBH said:


> Advice please,
> 
> I have a 4000series two tone. I have been wearing it for approx 15 years. I have taken pretty good care of it but the battery has finally died! Yes, all that time and I never changed changed the battery. I sent it back to Tag directly for a full service and repair -
> 
> ...


I bet they make a profit on it!!


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm wearing mine as I read this. It's an early model and was serviced last year. I wore it daily for about ten years and it never missed a beat. Now it gets occasional use. I'll never sell this one!


----------



## 3wheeler7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi

Here's one of my two 4000s, lurking between my Exclusive and recently sold F1, this one's a quartz and in lovely condition - the other one's an auto and is usually my working day watch.

Regards
Tony


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

What is the diameter of the full sizw?


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

pacific17 said:


> What is the diameter of the full sizw?


38mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacific17 (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks dave


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

No problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba185 (Nov 14, 2013)

hey guys, I am trying to put a leather strap on one of these, it seems to have drilled lugs but pushing in on the ends of the springbars doesnt appear to do much?
am I doing something wrong? How do you remove the bracelet?

EDIT: nevermind I worked it out, had to hammer the lug pins out like they were bracelet links. turns out the lugs were 19mm so had to squeeze the 20mm leather strap on!

attached is a pic of the watch i am working on

thanks


----------



## 3wheeler7 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi
Don't lose those pins and tubes, they're impossible to get!

You dont need them to fit a leather strap as you can use standard spring bars, but if you want to refit the original bracelet you will need the pins and tubes because there is not a compatible size spring bar to go through the bracelet properly.

Regards
Tony.


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

3wheeler7 said:


> Hi
> Don't lose those pins and tubes, they're impossible to get!
> 
> You dont need them to fit a leather strap as you can use standard spring bars, but if you want to refit the original bracelet you will need the pins and tubes because there is not a compatible size spring bar to go through the bracelet properly.
> ...


Tag Heuer will supply them through an AD. They did for me when I wanted to put a bracelet on mine. Charged me £30 for two pins and two tubes though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

